# Type C IV Prototype Review



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

[youtubehd]ikJ0Oyld7JA[/youtubehd]
Hope my english is not that bad.
I forgot to tell, that the corners aren't turning at all, which is awesome.

Watch in HD.

C IV


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sweet, does it lock up much? I would think that it would since it is so structured inside.


----------



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Sweet, does it lock up much? I would think that it would since it is so structured inside.


 
Locks-up a bit, when i turn at maximum speed e.g. PLL-Attack, during solving not really


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> Locks-up a bit, when i turn at maximum speed e.g. PLL-Attack, during solving not really


 
Cool, would you say it locks up more than the lingyun 2 fresh out of the box or less? Thanks again, btw.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 4, 2012)

Great review on an, as expected, awesome cube. I can't wait much longer for the production version after seeing this review, it has everything I ask for. No pops, great corner cutting, is fast and crispy. I guess you can tell that I'm excited


----------



## benskoning (Mar 4, 2012)

looks a bit like the mf8 3x3.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2012)

You're even harder to understand than in person! It's almost as if English isn't your first language!


----------



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

benskoning said:


> looks a bit like the mf8 3x3.


They are completly different cubes. And the mf8 as a full ball, without spaces between shells



Tim Major said:


> You're even harder to understand than in person! It's almost as if English isn't your first language!


I know


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2012)

Do you have any idea of the price range?


----------



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Do you have any idea of the price range?


 
No idea, but they'll probably be like the Dayans or a bit more


----------



## wytefury (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome review! And when I saw the mech of this cube it kind of reminded me of a Maru 5x5, a little anyway. Glad to hear it doesn't catch too bad though. I'm defiantly excited for this one. The wait is killing me...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol
its a C4


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 4, 2012)

Does "type C" company have a name?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 4, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Does "type C" company have a name?


 

Guo Bing, as written in the logo
or witeden, since they plan to name the c4: witlong, wit from witeden and long means dragon


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 4, 2012)

I expect the reviews of C-4 to explain that it's quality is explosive. 
Some could say that the C-4 blows several others out of the water.


Okay....I'm done.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice and detailed review. One thing I heard from WitEden is that they are going to improve the corner structure to make it steable. But not sure what they are going to do on it.


----------



## linglingli93 (Mar 4, 2012)

Are those the stickers that it comes with? By the way, I think you have pretty good English


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 4, 2012)

linglingli93 said:


> Are those the stickers that it comes with? By the way, I think you have pretty good English



No, it comes with normal PVC stickers. I replaced with Z stikers except for the white center piece.


----------



## mangogi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it better than the Lingyun v2?


----------



## DarthCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm lookind forward to getting this cube once it comes out.
It seems awesome, and I believe it's going to be better than Dayan's cubes.
That reverse cut! OOOOOOH!
I'md efinately ordering two of these! Since WitTwo was a bit expensive in comparison
with LL and other subes, so I guess See For will cost around 16-18 dollars.
But I'm so getting both white and black version!

I'm so excited!


----------



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

mangogi98 said:


> Is it better than the Lingyun v2?


I answerd this question in the review


----------

